# May gusto ko itanong sayo



## Seb_K

Hey guys, 

Help needed here to translate this phrase; *may gusto ko itanong sayo, nakakatakot naman itanong

*What does that mean? 

Thanks.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Seb_K said:
			
		

> *may gusto ko itanong sayo, nakakatakot naman itanong*


Hey Seb!  It means "There's something I want to ask you, I'm scared to ask."

Chris


----------



## Seb_K

Chris, 

Thank you!


----------

